# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Liipo - selonteko, ota kantaa - keskustelu

## Mikko Laaksonen

Liikennepoliittisen selonteon valmistelu on käynnissä ja aiheesta on keskustelu myös Ota kantaa - foorumissa.
Ottakaa kantaa!

http://www.otakantaa.fi/aihe/keskust...uuden-liikenne

----------


## kouvo

Odotusarvot tätäkin puuhastelua kohtaan ovat sellaiset, että ehdotan selonteon nimeä korjattavan -la -päätteellä  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelua on jatkettu 22.10 asti. Joukkoliikenneteemoja olisi hyvä edelleen nostaa keskusteluun.

----------

